# 5 to 10 second delay before ping responds, or web page starts loading (help)



## tjamnz (Jun 15, 2004)

Hello,

I just installed Fedora Core 6 a few weeks ago and its working well except for the fact that if i open the terminal and type for example, ping google.com (or any site), there will be a 10 second delay before the ping actually starts responding. What led me to try the ping command is that i noticed that when i type a url into firefox's address bar.. there would also be a delay of about 10 to 12 seconds before any web page loads or opens. (any consecutive links are also very slow with the same delay)

When i'm running my windows box with firefox (same machine dual boot).. all pages load instantaneously, just like the ping command also, which also responds with immediate results in the command console.

Is this some kind of configuration issue?, and has anyone ever had this happen while browsing or using the ping command with fedora core/red hat nash (a big delay)???

This isnt a reboot issue, and this has been going on for a few weeks now since install, both before and after many updates.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

When running FF on your Windows box, I would try the following:
1) type about:config into the address bar of FF
2) save it to a file

Bring up FC6, and mount your Windows partition or disk onto a /tmp subdir in FC6, or save the Windows about:config to media that is accessible from FC6.

Do the same (about:config) from FC6, and compare the two about:config files with a diff command.

Modify your FF configuration on FC6 accordingly to see if it improves your situation.

-- Tom


----------



## tjamnz (Jun 15, 2004)

Tom,

i think this is some sort of DNS issue.

in firefox:

if i put the url (ex. www.yahoo.com) in the address bar... its very slow (10+ second delay)
if i put yahoos acttual ip address in the address bar the site pops up instantly.

in the terminal:

if i type ping google.com... it takes about 10 to 15 seconds before ping will respond
if i type ping (googles ip number), it will respond instantly as well.

just to let you know.. i used dig to look up several different ips to test this out.

so both tools are slow to resolve a name, but are blazing fast when resolving actual ip numbers.

also my other windows os computers on the network are not experiencing slow browsing so i hope this information will help resolve the issue.

ill post that other config file if you still need it... im not at that computer right now.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Numbered ip addresses will always go fast as there is no need to do a DNS lookup.

Your DNS nameservers should be the same between IE and FF.

You can cat /etc/resolv.conf to look at your DNS nameservers in Linux.

You might have to do an ipconfig to find out your DNS nameservers in Windows.

I do not need about:config - you need to compare FF about:config files under Windows and under Linux and resolve any differences which might explain the slowness.

-- Tom


----------

